
Former Tesla employee admits uploading Autopilot source code to his iCloud - voodooranger
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/10/20689468/tesla-autopilot-trade-secret-theft-guangzhi-cao-xpeng-xiaopeng-motors-lawsuit-filing
======
calgoo
I wonder why he was allowed to install and setup his private iCloud access on
a corporate laptop? And if that somehow is allowed, then that machine should
not have access to the IP of the company.

This is normal corporate practices since the 90s, and if you want to protect
your information, you need to follow it. From a Dev / Sysadmin side it can
suck having IT dictate whats allowed to be installed, but those practices are
there for a reason.

------
InterestBazinga
At what point do you just not hire Chinese nationals (aka, those who maintain
current Chinese citizenship.)?

------
GiorgioG
It's unfortunate that China just doesn't give a crap about IP rights.

